# 49er club bottle show



## andy volkerts

The 49er bottle club is having its 50th bottle show and sale in Roseville California, on the weekend of dec 4-6 Friday and Saturday only, at the county fairgrounds on all America city boulevard, follow the signs to the parking lot.........


----------



## Robby Raccoon

49ers finally hit 50. LOL. *Enjoys my very bad joke.*


----------



## Nevadabottles

I was there last year and it was a good show, probably won't go this year.


----------



## nhpharm

Support your local shows!  Sadly only one show in the entire state of Texas...but I always make a point to go and support it.


----------



## cowseatmaize

Geese Brandon, New England would fit in Texas and we got 6 anyway. Maybe you should start one.


----------



## Nevadabottles

How was the show?


----------



## andy volkerts

Pretty Good, But not as busy as last year and COLD in the building. There were a lot of sellers and some pretty pricey bottles were sold, I know of a Chalmers Catawba Wine Bitters aqua and pristine that sold for 20 K  just a few tables down from mine. The people were friendly , and we had several food trucks this year, so nobody went hungry..I cleared about 500.00 in sales this year and the bottles sold were commons. I have already sold the good ones in past shows .You didn't miss a lot though John, I didn't see any rare Nevada bottles.....Andy


----------



## Nevadabottles

Wish I could have gone but I had wrestling. Last year I got brekanhamph soda in good condition for $100 and picked up some nice meds for pretty cheap. I remember seeing a $58,000 bitters there and a Tahoe blob repaired. I also picked up some California blobs and some hutches from all over. The blobs were fairly cheap and the hutches were a good deal too.


----------



## andy volkerts

John, The 58 K  Bryants cone bitters was here this year also, it was from the same dealer who sold the Chalmers Catawba bitters, dealer was from New York......Andy


----------



## Lordbud

The dealer from NY was "ttracing" on ebay who was originally from Cally. Hence all his rare "way too high" opening bids on his ebay offerings. Sorry I wasn't able to attend the Roseville show. Bottles were way more affordable back in the day, even though I had lower salaried job. Prices have gone through the roof for bottles that 30 years ago were quite affordable.


----------

